# @$%*&~# timewasters!!!!



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been keeping two older male kittens for two weeks for someone who was definitely definitely absolutely having them and absolutely wouldn't let me down, just waiting to move house, it would be last weekend or this weekend ... just had a phone call, now they want a girl, did I have any girls? No, but if I did, if you think you're going to mess me about again ... GRRRRRR!!!! :mad2:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No comment :cursing:


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What idiots! Shows how little consideration and common sense some people possess. I guess the only plus side is your little ones aren't going to a home where they are seen as replaceable.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Saw the title of the thread and had to laugh. Every time I swear I'm not going to let anyone muck me about ever again ............................. until the next time


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, that's it exactly !

Many years ago I was desperate for a tabby kitten, it was right at the end of the kitten season and there were few kittens about. My parents saw some advertised, phoned up and begged the lady to keep the tabby saying they were leaving right away. She said she wouldn't keep a kitten for anyone and of course by the time my parents got there the kitten had gone. I thought at the time that the seller was completely unreasonable, but if she was a regular breeder of moggies perhaps she had learned a lesson you and I clearly haven't learned yet


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Apart from the fact the idiots mucked you about, I just can't understand the mentality of someone who did that. Weren't they excited and looking forward like mad to getting their kittens? When we got ours we went to see them at 6 weeks and waited another 7 until we could pick them up. It felt like an eternity! During that time we made a special chart for the kitchen wall entitled "Days left until we get our new kittens" and the kids took it in turns to cross off the days as they passed. We could have no more given them up than we could have flown to the moon. 

Hope they will soon get the lovely homes they deserve.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

thats so sad shame you dont live closer i could of offered them a loving home FOR LIFE .my heart just melts everytime i see or hear of cats getting let down 

good luck in rehoming them


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Make yourself a 'people who have lied to me' list look at it everytime someone asks you to hold one for them or just another week for payment ect ...

It toughens you up no end..

I did it for OH when he had his own company, just seeing how many time wasters and bad payers with their excuses were on that list helped him no end..


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I share your frustration at these time wasters. Did they even view the kittens? I just don't understand people sometimes. I could understand them changing their minds about getting a cat in the first place but not to change their minds over gender.

(Serious Q. - what difference does it really make unless they want to 'breed' from a girl)

I remember wanting ginger and tabby kittens and then going to the CP and falling in love with my b/w Furbies. 

I am just wondering if after reserving them I would have found it reasonable to have called the rescue centre and said "Actually do you have any ginger/tabby kittens instead?" 

You see, I don't think I could have because a) I had fallen in love and equally importantly b) by reserving them and changing my mind I could have done them out of another forever home, and I don't think I could have forgiven myself that. 

Do you think they thought it OK to change their minds because they know the cats are in a house rather than shelter?

Whatever the case, a big thumbs down to them!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats a shame that you have been let down, but by the sound of it, your kittens had a lucky escape, they dont sound to good to be forever kitten owners._


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

When I bought Merson, I had to really *BEG* the owner to hold him for me until I had finished work to come and get him. She was totally reluctant to do so but when I offered to drive over at lunchtime and pay the money and then come back to collect him after work, she relented and said she would keep him for me and I could pay when I picked him up. She must have realised that I was nearly in tears of despair on the other end of the phone and knew that I was for real.

She told me later that she had been let down twice on her previous litter and that was why she hadn't wanted to do it.

Mind you, the way the little sod is behaving at the moment............ :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

hope said:


> thats so sad shame you dont live closer i could of offered them a loving home FOR LIFE .my heart just melts everytime i see or hear of cats getting let down


If you're in the UK ... yes I really AM desperate enough to deliver FOC!!

They're problem kitties, that doesn't help. One is a problem because he's black, that's just how things are, the other is beautiful (black shaded silver) but is simply a miserable git and I simply can't think of any other way to describe him. And now they are 6 and 7 months old  O yes, there's a black and white one 5 months old too.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Lumboo said:


> I share your frustration at these time wasters. Did they even view the kittens? I just don't understand people sometimes. I could understand them changing their minds about getting a cat in the first place but not to change their minds over gender.
> 
> (Serious Q. - what difference does it really make unless they want to 'breed' from a girl)


They didn't view them. What happened was that one day out of the blue someone turned up on my doorstep, from a couple of miles away, who had a very small pedigree kitten from me several years ago. She had her for nothing. The kitten had a heart murmur and there was concern that she might not survive spaying but she is still going strong. Anyway, this lady turned up out of the blue with her friend, asking basically if I had any free kittens. Now normally that would be a major put-off but because I did know this lady and because I had these older kittens desperate for homes, I said she could have one. She wanted the black shaded silver one, was definitely going to have him, I could deliver him when I caught him (yes he is that bad) etc.

A few days later she phoned and said she had changed her mind because she had bought a Siamese (funny how she could pay for that) and was having problems with it.

So I readvertised the kitten but there were still no takers, then the first lady phoned me again and said her son and his partner definitely definitely absolutely etc etc etc

OK it was my own stupid fault, I accept that :mad2:

At the current rate of progress they really could end up in rescue but I would feel terrible if I had to do that 

Liz


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish I had room to add to my ex wild convict gang but Gypsy would never ever forgive me - we've had Loki over a year and she's only just accepting him (only had her just over the year too but like that will stop them


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I have what appears to be a serious inquiry for one, so here's hoping ...

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No, let me down again. I just phoned up to ask when I could take him over there which was what was planned and she sent her son to the phone to say she had chosen another instead. Thanks SO much for mailing and telling me. In the meantime it seemed so definite that I actually turned someone else away and of course now that person has got one from elsewhere :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:

Liz


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

What breed are they? I noticed you have a black cat?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I do indeed have a black one, but the one that has been let down most is silver, believe it or not, yes, black shaded silver, 3/4 pedigree, and very pretty, but he does have this unfortunate temperament problem where he puts on this big act of being terrified. I am sure it is an act, he won't even come past me if he's just sort of hanging around trying to decide what to do, just runs away, but if he wants to go out he will sit stubbornly by the door and I can pick him up and put him back in the lounge with no difficulty at all. He is very odd. 

The annoying thing is that I wouldn't mind betting he'll soon be absolutely fine when he can't hide behind the other cats, I delivered his sister to a new home last week, she was almost as bad as him, and the next day the new owner told me the kitten loves cuddles :confused1: 

Liz


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh bless him, so are they classed as pedigree or cross breed? how much would you be after? and where abouts are you??


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

3/4 pedigree. I might have a home for the silver one now, the lady who was interested, but then got another lined up after I told her I had agreed to take the kitten to the first person, has been let down on the rescue kitten she was going to have as the kitten has gone down with cat flu. So when she gets home from work her Mum is going to tell her than mine is available after all. Who knows? I do still have the black one and he's not a problem 

Liz (Huddersfield)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

lizward said:


> 3/4 pedigree. I might have a home for the silver one now, the lady who was interested, but then got another lined up after I told her I had agreed to take the kitten to the first person, has been let down on the rescue kitten she was going to have as the kitten has gone down with cat flu. So when she gets home from work her Mum is going to tell her than mine is available after all. Who knows? I do still have the black one and he's not a problem
> 
> Liz (Huddersfield)


 I love black cats, well that's not hard to realise since all mine are black cats lol, I'm not sure where Huddersfield is


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yorkshire!

Liz


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow thats pretty far from me


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The silver boy has gone, hooray!!!!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh well done!! I'm glad he's found a home and I expect you'll soon be hearing how he's the sweetest little pet on the planet!!

:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great news Liz, i am glad he found a lovely new home,xxxxx:thumbup:,:thumbup:_


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

glad he has found a forever home x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

now for the black kitty


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am going to get a complex about my cats at this rate. Got an email today to say the miserable little so and so, the one I had advertised as such who wouldn't come anywhere near me, is purring loudly and enjoying cuddles and having his tummy rubbed. :confused1:

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

charming! The young man didn't appreciate you at all


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure what I did (OK I microchipped him but he was a miserable git long before that!) - I don't recall any veterinary problems which would have meant anitbiotics or eye ointment, and I don't recall treating that litter any differently from any others 

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It's just cats and their people, don't get a complex  I know someone who has just let a beautiful kitten go to a pet home. She was going to be kept for breeding but was a bit disappointing in that she didn't seem very bothered about people and cuddles. Family came to look at the rest of the litter and this little madam wouldn't leave them alone or stop purring over them. Right people, right kitten, right decision to let her go to the right home.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> I have been keeping two older male kittens for two weeks for someone who was definitely definitely absolutely having them and absolutely wouldn't let me down, just waiting to move house, it would be last weekend or this weekend ... just had a phone call, now they want a girl, did I have any girls? No, but if I did, if you think you're going to mess me about again ... GRRRRRR!!!! :mad2:


The world sadly is full of them, plus people with no mannors, a mere email/text/phonecall to say your not coming goes a long way


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I had an email today from the new owner's mother. New owner was at work so mother went to feed the cat, he rubbed all round her legs and followed her all round the kitchen.

I am trying not to be offended :confused1:

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It must be better than hearing that he's still being a little so-and-so though


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's better than hearing he's coming back!

Liz


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i had to send depositss for the two wegies boys i am having, did this person not pay a deposit?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No, these kittens had reached the age where it was a matter of letting them go for nothing or throwing more good money after bad. Actually I did get the princely sum of £20 for the silver boy. So that was a nice little earner wasn't it 

Here he is, by the way

















Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

D'awr, he's lovely! Bless  I've still got 2 boys left, hopefully they'll not be TOO much of an issue. Boys do seem to be harder than girls


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yours aren't 7 months old!

(I must come and see them - busy this week though)

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

You really must! Would be nice to see you. There's a carvery in it for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Awww, he is gorgeous x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he is gorgeous Liz.,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is a little sweetie - even if he is wrecking the net curtains


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Another one just gone aged 7 1/2 months. I had three people interested in him - it's the time of the year, demand exceeding supply for once. And the final rescue one is due to go very soon, I am delivering him in person this time so hopefully nothing will go wrong!

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How many more have you got left Liz and why don't you have a website I can drool over????


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O I do have a website but it's way out of date.

Only two more to go that are actually ready to go, one of those would have gone last week but at the last minute it looked as if he had one testicle undescended and I felt I had to tell the people, I was going to ask the vet to check him when I go in with kittens for first vaccs in a couple of days, but in the meantime the people went and bought a kitten elsewhere 

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lizward said:


> O I do have a website but it's way out of date.
> . . . but in the meantime the people went and bought a kitten elsewhere
> 
> Liz


What's the address then - I still want to be nosey?

And silly people!!!!! Honestly . . .would they rather you didn't bother and care?:mad2:


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Huggibear

There you go:wink:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've had a drool :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

spid said:


> What's the address then - I still want to be nosey?
> 
> And silly people!!!!! Honestly . . .would they rather you didn't bother and care?:mad2:


If I hadn't been honest they would not have known. I lose lots of sales that way I think (not with an undescended testicle before though) I originally wanted to keep that boy for breeding but obviously that isn't going to be happening 

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I drooled!!!!! Thankyou.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

lizward said:


> If you're in the UK ... yes I really AM desperate enough to deliver FOC!!
> 
> They're problem kitties, that doesn't help. One is a problem because he's black, that's just how things are, the other is beautiful (black shaded silver) but is simply a miserable git and I simply can't think of any other way to describe him. And now they are 6 and 7 months old  O yes, there's a black and white one 5 months old too.
> 
> Liz


I dont get the black thing, I have always wanted a black kitty!

Our kitten Trouble is 90% black, she looks even nicer when the sun hits her :thumbup:

FYI we didnt get her as she was a girl, she was the first one my OH picked up from the litter at the SSPCA, said she looked quiet lol!


----------

